# what mbti type would a demon mostlikely be?



## naren (Dec 6, 2017)

okok this is just a fun thought but...what mbti type would a demon most lickely be?
alright remember a demon is a spirit so would function very different than you and i
1)extroverted,im taking it a demon would be extroverted as a demon is 'something' that would want to extrovert his power over things,be it.being a leader,or king,or controlling ect
2)intuitive oviously a spirit doesnt think like a human,but a spirit is definitly intuitive and can understand things in far more detail than our human minds can,hence he would be intuitive
3)ok this is were it gets tricky,picturing a demon who is a spirit,he he go with logic to make his decisions or feeling(feeling doesnt always mean good,or being a good person hitler was an infj) idk on this point,(you guys can add your own analysis here) but.'',remember we have to get into the mind of a spirit,would a spirit use logic to make decisions or feeling,....right after some research on demons,in the hindu,buddhist and christian ideologies,im taking it that a demon would most lickely be a thinker,as they love to induldge in plans and scemes to accumalate more wealth,they live for lust and the senses.....so being so organized and planned they definitly thinkers
4)lastly they have to be judgers,because demosn are very planned,and because they often have strong willpowers,so basicaly an entj would be your average demon.


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

Depends on what kind of demon you are talking about. There are numerous versions, variations and interpretations of the concept called "demon". Because demon is just a concept, it is difficult to attribute a type to it.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

> what mbti type would a demon mostlikely be?


Demons are just fallen angels from my understanding.
I would associate angels being INFJ, and since demons are the reverse of that then I would assume demons are ESTP.


----------



## naren (Dec 6, 2017)

narcissistic said:


> Demons are just fallen angels from my understanding.
> I would associate angels being INFJ, and since demons are the reverse of that then I would assume demons are ESTP.


i actualy think you right.actualy yes thats the answer i was struggling with it just clicked,demons are estps,because 1) the highest percentage of crimanals in prisions are estps and istps,and 2)the highest percentage of psychopaths are estps and istps and 3) extroverted sensing lives for plesure,lust and greed...makes perfect sense thank you mate


----------



## Blue Ribbon (Sep 4, 2016)

naren said:


> i actualy think you right.actualy yes thats the answer i was struggling with it just clicked,demons are estps,because 1) the highest percentage of crimanals in prisions are estps and istps,and 2)the highest percentage of psychopaths are estps and istps and 3) extroverted sensing lives for plesure,lust and greed...makes perfect sense thank you mate


Where do you get the statistics?


----------



## naren (Dec 6, 2017)

Blue Ribbon said:


> Where do you get the statistics?


google.i cant remember excatly tho.it was some time back i read it


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

narcissistic said:


> Demons are just fallen angels from my understanding.
> I would associate angels being INFJ, and since demons are the reverse of that then I would assume demons are ESTP.


I would say angels, conceptually speaking (?) could be ENFJ as well. Depends on the kind of angel. Something (someone?) like Metatron, I would type differently, but then again, this is not relevant as Metatron isn't a fallen angel.

Also, you changed your borderline pornographic avatar, how nice of you.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Well, Sam was part demon and later Dean went full demon, and one is INFJ, the other ESTJ (or ESTP depending on plot demands). So I think it's safe to say the demon world may be more balanced than we think.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

A very unhealthy TP type. Detached unemphatic, selfish but uses lower Fe to manipulate its targets, luring them into false but tempting promises.

I believe most real-life sociopaths are messed up TP types, so it works.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

naren said:


> 2)intuitive oviously a spirit doesnt think like a human,but a spirit is definitly intuitive and can understand things in far more detail than our human minds can,hence he would be intuitive


As opposed to those simple-minded sensers, eh?



naren said:


> i actualy think you right.actualy yes thats the answer i was struggling with it just clicked,demons are estps,because 1) the highest percentage of crimanals in prisions are estps and istps,and 2)the highest percentage of psychopaths are estps and istps and 3) extroverted sensing lives for plesure,lust and greed...makes perfect sense thank you mate


Oh and naturally we should always paint sensers as criminals and psychopaths too.

And of course, you type as intuitive because you can't possibly be simple minded or a psychopath. What a lovely guy /s



Stevester said:


> A very unhealthy TP type. Detached unemphatic, selfish but uses lower Fe to manipulate its targets, luring them into false but tempting promises.
> 
> I believe most real-life sociopaths are messed up TP types, so it works.


Why can't a feeler be a selfish manipulator? The typical psychopath is actually very empathetic... on the outside.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

I think any type can be demonic.



Stevester said:


> A very unhealthy TP type. Detached unemphatic, selfish but uses lower Fe to manipulate its targets, luring them into false but tempting promises.
> 
> I believe most real-life sociopaths are messed up TP types, so it works.


I suspect sociopaths will always appear to be TPs, though. It doesn't mean they are.

I encountered an article about an ENFP sociopath and basically, while he was generally good natured, he'd exhibit extreme risk-taking behavior and would often trick/convince others into participating in it (I guess like Ne gone out of control and not held back by fear and anxiety).



AZH said:


> Oh and naturally we should always paint sensers as criminals and psychopaths too.


ENTJs are overrepresented among violent criminals.


----------



## Mister Bimbo (Sep 11, 2017)

naren said:


> 2)intuitive oviously a spirit doesnt think like a human,but a spirit is definitly intuitive and can understand things in far more *detail* than our human minds can,hence he would be intuitive





naren said:


> 2)*detail*


But wouldn't understanding things in far more detail mean that they are detail-orientered? (hence they would be sensors.)


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> I think any type can be demonic.
> 
> 
> I suspect sociopaths will always appear to be TPs, though. It doesn't mean they are.
> ...


This could actually be true. They said in psychology class that a lot of sociopaths go undetected. Perhaps because STP sociopaths are the most obvious, clean cut ones? Although I'm still not sure how a F sociopath works or if it exists at all. Seems that if your are F, you automatically have some strong sense of right or wrong, no matter how twisted, but it disqualifies you from being one. But I could very well be wrong. For instance I would imagine an very unhealthy ESFJ being extremely narcissistic or histrionic, *thinking *they're caring and loving when in reality they can't help but only think of themselves at all times.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Stevester said:


> This could actually be true. They said in psychology class that a lot of sociopaths go undetected. Perhaps because STP sociopaths are the most obvious, clean cut ones? Although I'm still not sure how a F sociopath works or if it exists at all. Seems that if your are F, you automatically have some strong sense of right or wrong, no matter how twisted, but it disqualifies you from being one. But I could very well be wrong. For instance I would imagine an very unhealthy ESFJ being extremely narcissistic or histrionic, *thinking *they're caring and loving when in reality they can't help but only think of themselves at all times.


You make it sound like ESTPs have no feeling and/or conscience. But they do. It's still on their priority list, it's just lower than average. A psychopath doesn't even have morality on their priority list at all. So if you really want to look at it that way - psychopaths don't have personality types.

But if you instead consider that psychopaths have warped values, then there's no reason to believe a feeler can't be a psychopath.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm talking exclusively about very unhealthy STP types, for whom their Fe is just a _''weapon''_ to manipulate people and nothing else. 

I have STP friends, I obviously wouldn't hang out with them if I thought that type was broken. 

I agree being a sociopath by default should mean you're untypable, but it just seems like your average one is ALL Se/Ti with very damaged lower Ni/Fe.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Stevester said:


> I'm talking exclusively about very unhealthy STP types, for whom their Fe is just a _''weapon''_ to manipulate people and nothing else.
> 
> I have STP friends, I obviously wouldn't hang out with them if I thought that type was broken.
> 
> I agree being a sociopath by default should mean you're untypable, but it just seems like your average one is ALL Se/Ti with very damaged lower Ni/Fe.


The thing I'm finding really confusing here is that you seem to be suggesting that all feelers are goody two-shoes, and that they must care about other people or be good people. I really don't get that. I see many feelers as selfish - the more direct ones actually outright tell me they're selfish.

I can't say I see anything similar between a psychopath's use of feeling with a thinkers. Psychopaths seem to know exactly what they're doing when they fake a relationship. They hide in plain sight, spending years without being caught out. Whereas thinkers are just inept and negative with feeling.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Some of the meanest and most selfish people I have encounter were Fs. But like I said, Fs all come with a strong sense of right and wrong, otherwise they wouldn't be Fs if they never had any moral quandary about anything. Ts also have a moral threshold, it's just not their primary focus. 

Fs simply cannot see people as mere pawns for their own personal gain, at least not all the time like a switch that's broken. Morals will pop out at some point. They may get super defensive about it, they may try to blame everyone else, they may be super oblivious as to how shitty their behavior is but bottom line, moral/emotional issues _affects_ them. 

But to have absolutely no moral chip installed in your brain HAS to be the product of a really unhealthy and strong T component. But it's exceedingly rare too. Not trying to paint all Ts as assholes devoid of empathy.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

I've met the devil on a number of occasions, and she's been an ESFP every time.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

If angels are NFJs

And fallen angels become demons
Does it not follow that it is the unhealthy NFJs that become demonic?

Really makes you think.


----------



## Alpha_43 (Jun 12, 2021)

Eset said:


> Demons are just fallen angels from my understanding.
> I would associate angels being INFJ, and since demons are the reverse of that then I would assume demons are ESTP.


i'm an INFJ and did the test for my inner-demon (little context, i've been living in symbiosis with it for a while now)
Demons are definitely ESTP. Atleast mine is.


----------



## Big Brother (Jun 17, 2021)

Eset said:


> Demons are just fallen angels from my understanding.
> I would associate angels being INFJ, and since demons are the reverse of that then I would assume demons are ESTP.


I think a stupid, pleb demon would be ESTP because their Se dom would make them be stimulated from tormenting humans, an Elite and superior demon however, would possibly be an xNTJ, using Ni to plan their attacks or to manipulate humans to sinning.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Big Brother said:


> I think a stupid, pleb demon would be ESTP because their Se dom would make them be stimulated from tormenting humans, an Elite and superior demon however, would possibly be an xNTJ, using Ni to plan their attacks or to manipulate humans to sinning.


You think Se is dumb and Ni is smart?


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

I think you could think of many different types of demons with different personality types to be honest. The classic power-hungry demon making deals could be an ESTJ, a world-destroying incarnation of chaos could be ENTP, a silver-tongued manipulator could be ENFJ and a silent succubus could be ISFP for example. 

I think it would be cool to dream up a few demon profiles for different personality types tbh. You could probably think up multiples for each type too.


----------



## Astrida88 (Jun 6, 2019)

I agree. There is a lot of types a demon could possibly be. There are sexual demons, mischief demons, world controlling demons etc. There is not a single type.

However I believe ENTP fits the fallen angel stereotype, or at least one of them (since there could be many reasons an angel might become a demon). To fall an angel must question the rules of God and disagree with them - and questioning rules and choosing their own is what ENTPs do all the time.

A chill (P) outsider watching the humanity and playing tricks on people (Fe tert). Not restricted by physical world (low Si). Full of ideas (high Ne). Thinking for himself and creating his own theories instead of following the offical standard, and thinking logically enough to be able to fool people (Ti). Fits ENTP quite well.

I had a period in my life (8th grader syndrome, lol) when I am believed I am a demon/fallen angel. So I know what I am talking about.


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

Lets profile them from top to bottom.

1. Is demon an introvert or extravert?
Angels fall and get expelled because they rebel against the present order. They refuse to internalize reality and disagree with god. They "sin" and go against the grain in order to rebuild and shape reality in their own image. This fits extremely well with introversion in Jungian sense, therefore I claim that they have to be *Introverted*.

2. Dominant function
Well, how originally Adam and Eve were expelled, what attracted them? Fruit of knowledge.
"Something that isn't here", something beyond, the potential.
They lived literally in paradise, endless amount of other fruits and perfection everywhere and yet they wished for more.
Even if this more meant something "evil" in the package.

Attraction by something that isn't here, regardless of what it is and complete blindness to all this perfection around them fits precisely into the profile of *Intuitive*.

3. Auxiliary
I think it should already be evident at this point what it is by how impartial they were in their curiosity.
Understanding and intellectualization attracted them more than the love of god, his principles, heaven and how they relate to them, therefore, they are driven *with Thinking* more.

EDIT: Although I think that should be true for "founding", primordial demons.
Those who share their perspective don't necessarily have to share their personality and can be extraverted mirroring normal angels.


----------



## Big Brother (Jun 17, 2021)

Eset said:


> You think Se is dumb and Ni is smart?


Pretty much yeah


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Big Brother said:


> Pretty much yeah


Aight.
So you're a troll.
I see.


----------



## Big Brother (Jun 17, 2021)

Eset said:


> Aight.
> So you're a troll.
> I see.


I'm a troll? Oh sorry for saying that obese and impulsive junkies who want everything to be surface level are not as intellectual as incredibly abstract individuals who can literally predict the future. I mean... Isaac Newton, Nikola Tesla, and Stephen Hawking are clearly Se doms right?


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Big Brother said:


> I'm a troll? Oh sorry for saying that obese and impulsive junkies who want everything to be surface level are not as intellectual as incredibly abstract individuals who can literally predict the future. I mean... Isaac Newton, Nikola Tesla, and Stephen Hawking are clearly Se doms right?


You're not really proving me any different when I say you're a troll; your points just emphasize this.
Calling people with Se obese and impulsive junkies, and thinking that Ni allows you to predict the future.

I can tell you're a fragile and weak person, just by looking at how you speak and the sort of associations you give yourself; Elliot Rodger avatar and Big Brother username.



> Hello, I'm just indulging in my own glory and practicing my daily gratitude for having such ethereal looks and being superior to others in every single aspect considerable.





> People say I'm an asshole, but wouldn't you be if you tested as INTJ-T in 16 personalities? I am an uncrackable code, an enigma, a mystery in which others desperately try to make sense of, but to no avail...


Rather pathetic; as a troll or as not a troll.

You ain't fooling nobody but yourself.


----------



## Big Brother (Jun 17, 2021)

Eset said:


> You're not really proving me any different when I say you're a troll; your points just emphasize this.
> Calling people with Se obese and impulsive junkies, and thinking that Ni allows you to predict the future.
> 
> I can tell you're a fragile and weak person, just by looking at how you speak and the sort of associations you give yourself; Elliot Rodger avatar and Big Brother username.
> ...


LMFAO, at least I pissed you off


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Big Brother said:


> I'm a troll? Oh sorry for saying that obese and impulsive junkies who want everything to be surface level are not as intellectual as incredibly abstract individuals who can literally predict the future. I mean... Isaac Newton, Nikola Tesla, and Stephen Hawking are clearly Se doms right?


Posts like this are why we can't have real discussions. 

Also the irony of people crowing about Ni being this super deep, mystical and broad understanding function making an argument like this is not lost on me..,.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

naren said:


> what mbti type would a demon most lickely be?


Lol...I'm an ISTP.


----------



## Big Brother (Jun 17, 2021)

Stevester said:


> Posts like this are why we can't have real discussions.
> 
> Also the irony of people crowing about Ni being this super deep, mystical and broad understanding function making an argument like this is not lost on me..,.


----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

Stevester said:


> Posts like this are why we can't have real discussions.
> 
> Also the irony of people crowing about Ni being this super deep, mystical and broad understanding function making an argument like this is not lost on me..,.


Seems like you have some resentment/bias against Ni/INTJ. He may be mistyped, but it wouldn't make much sense to make a converse generalization either in any case, if this is what you insinuated.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)

Honestly, I think high Te users would have better things to do than haunt people for the rest of their existence, or they would prefer to deal with it quickly. Demons typically toy with their victims in most references. So I don’t think XXTJs would be the most likely demons. I’d say Si and Fi dom users are more likely to be simply ghosts/ apparitions, that linger in the place where they died because the event was meaningful to them. Maybe they might be vengeful spirits, but demons typically don’t have much attachment to whoever they’re messing with.

I’d say unhealthy ENFPs can be incredibly unpredictable, and they can have no problem toying their victims and manipulating them for personal gain. Honestly the villain from _Creep_ (2014) is a good example of a psychopathic ENFP. He spent the entire film seeing how far he could push his victims using the strangest methods, and then would gain their trust until he decides to mess with it again. That sort of disorganized (but somehow methodical) aggression seems ENFP like to me.


----------



## Big Brother (Jun 17, 2021)

Allostasis said:


> Seems like you have some resentment/bias against Ni/INTJ. He may be mistyped, but it wouldn't make much sense to make a converse generalization either in any case, if this is what you insinuated.


Lol I'm not mistyped I'm just trolling, I'm actually an ENFP, don't tell anyone though


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Allostasis said:


> Seems like you have some resentment/bias against Ni/INTJ. He may be mistyped, but it wouldn't make much sense to make a converse generalization either in any case, if this is what you insinuated.


I insinuated I hate people who proclaim to be a type and say crap their types would never actually say.

It's like the guy who won't shut about about hot sex stories but you know he got laid only once or twice in his life and had to pay for it.


----------



## celia2971 (Nov 28, 2021)

as an demon im intj


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Allostasis said:


> Seems like you have some resentment/bias against Ni/INTJ. He may be mistyped, but it wouldn't make much sense to make a converse generalization either in any case, if this is what you insinuated.


IK this is old, but...
It wasn't bias against Ni, it was just confronting the bias against Se. The Ni meme was using grandiose stereotypes people want to identify with in order to counter negative stereotypes people misunderstand S because of.


----------

